# vallecito wood



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

For those of you trying to get in there off rain, there is a big log in no way out. It completely covers the left side of the rapid part way down. Take a look from paddle bitch and run it completely right up against the wall. It just hit 357 so go get some!


----------

